# Does your GSD sit like this?



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

Our dog likes to sit leaning to one side. He's always done this. He doesn't limp or hasn't been injured but for some reason he often sits like this.

Does anyone else's GSD sit like this?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yup, completely normal. It's only an issue if you're competing in obedience or another event that requires straight sits, then you'd need to teach a cue that means 'sit straight."


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I think that some dogs just like to sit that way, I don't think that it necessisarily means that there is a problem. He is a handsome boy.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Yep. Mine always do a lazy sit when they are lounging around. They do a straight sit in obedience or when they are alert during play/guarding/meal time.


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks folks. As you guessed it, this was pointed out to us last year by our obedience trainer. I'm okay with it but it's not exactly the most intimidating position!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

They sit like that to allow room for their *ahem* red rocket to hang out LOL

But I think there is something wrong with your dog. He's got something white all over his muzzle that I've never seen before! 
Well I see it maybe 1-2 x a year and our dogs (Dachshunds) avoid it like the plague!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes We call it the Lazy Shepherd sit.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Sambuca said:


> Thanks folks. As you guessed it, this was pointed out to us last year by our obedience trainer. I'm okay with it but it's not exactly the most intimidating position!


If he's in a suspicious situation, I doubt he'll sit like that. It's a pretty relaxed posture.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> They sit like that to allow room for their *ahem* red rocket to hang out LOL
> 
> But I think there is something wrong with your dog. He's got something white all over his muzzle that I've never seen before!
> Well I see it maybe 1-2 x a year and our dogs (Dachshunds) avoid it like the plague!!



LoL


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes! My trainer called it the "puppy sit". I thought something was wrong with him at first. That's too funny.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kira (at 5 months) is already showing the "lean".

Oh, and BTW.... I think your dog _"likes to get his picture taken"_ Ahem..
He seems rather "happy" in one of them.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Very good question as my dog sometimes sits like that and I was concerned about it as well. I am relieved to hear that it is normal. I am going to give this thread a five star vote!lol


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

My SL female does that. Wife calls it "the college girl".....


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

My Kayla used to sit next to me just like that... with a gentle lean onto my leg. We called it the "snuggle sit". She was too big to be a lap dog, so we got that.

When out on display - she did "big girl sit" in full intimidating manner. 

So, don't worry - as long as you can teach him to sit properly on demand....


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

Brody sits like that as well. It's amazing how much yours looks like him. Really, they could be twins!


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

Hmmm....never thought about training him to sit properly. I will need to figure out what to call that command and how to teach it! I'm not sure "Sam, no college girl!" would be appropriate especially when he has his "lipstick" out for display! lol


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

My Laeken sits like that all the time. The short-hairs never do. I call it "puppy sit", also. 

When we were training in obedience, if he sat that way when I say "sit!", I would gently say, "No, sit!", and pull up a little on his leash.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Get him to sit in higher drive and that lazy sit will go away I bet. At least until his drve dumps enough to be lazy again


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca sits goofy about half the time:










Her hips are OFA Good.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm sure it's a normal occurance. My girl GSD will sit like that too from time to time.



I had a border collie though who always sat something like that after she blew out her knees. She would go to sit, and she would just sort of throw both her back leggs out one direction or the other with her weight piviting on her front leggs, and just sort of plop down on one hip or the other one... She was amazing and I would give my right arm to have her back for another 10 years...


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Your boy is stunning! What a looker!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

It is funny that you should bring this up. Cheyenne sat like that for a long time, and I just noticed that she FINALLY sits normal when doing the sit command. When she just sits just to be comfortable...it is back to that!


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

Yep, that's how Cedar always sits.


----------

